# Walk-in (brick-and-mortar) surgical tool stores in GTA...?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So not really keen on paying crazy mega $$ for ADA scissors, but I'd like some "sharpe" scissors that actually CUT rather than gnaw or crush my plants. 

I heard that surgical scissors are quite Premium in quality, but not too much in price. Online, I've seen some go for $30-$60 (far better than the $80-$140 rage for ADA). 

I don't really Have the patience to order online from these medical Suppliers. Anyone know of actual physical stores in the GTA that sell thus stuff, or perhaps attend med School that could pick up a pair for me?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bebu said:


> So not really keen on paying crazy mega $$ for ADA scissors, but I'd like some "sharpe" scissors that actually CUT rather than gnaw or crush my plants.
> 
> I heard that surgical scissors are quite Premium in quality, but not too much in price. Online, I've seen some go for $30-$60 (far better than the $80-$140 rage for ADA).
> 
> ...


Have you tried taking a look at Active Surplus downtown?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think a real brand new surgical scissor cost about the same if not more expensive than the ADA ones.
It's the used and discarted surgical scissors that Active Surplus occasionally sell. So you get what you pay for.
I have 2 scissor, none of them are ADA, but it works.
But in the end, I find that I use the dollar store scissor (for tailoring) the most.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll take a look at this store... Thank DB.

The problem with the dollar store Is two fold. First, I need the curved end scissors to trim my carpet, and second, I'm looking for quality tools with good contact and cutting edges. I've already tried different ADA knockoffs from Taiwan, China, and even Malaysia, but all had really bad fit (huge gaps, edges that look like a guy sat next to a grinder to grind them out). It's not really good for plants, especially stem plants, to use dull or ineffective cutting surfaces. That why im considering surgical scissors. They have many sizes and shapes and are made well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you looked at Do!Aqua scissors. Do!Aqua is a line of products made by ADA for beginners, they are more affordable than their regular line but still premium quality. 
Small Do!Aqua scissors sell for $49 and medium for $53.50.



Bebu said:


> So not really keen on paying crazy mega $$ for ADA scissors, but I'd like some "sharpe" scissors that actually CUT rather than gnaw or crush my plants.
> 
> I heard that surgical scissors are quite Premium in quality, but not too much in price. Online, I've seen some go for $30-$60 (far better than the $80-$140 rage for ADA).
> 
> ...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If in toronto you want to go to starkmans on bathurst, if they dont have it, or cant order it, no-one can.

Otherwise try medical mart in mississauga they have an online catalogue, it helps to know part numbers before you go in as stuff is often not in stock, so call ahead
http://www.medimart.com/


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Aqua Inspirations might have some.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

My current setup is 98% from Aqua Inspiration, however I looked at the scissors they had (not 100% sure what brand) and they still had various gaps in the contact points on the blades. I've seen online Do!Aqua, but after being burned by a few online scissor buys, I want to feel them in my hands. Thanks for the medimart referral. I'll check them out. There was this good article in Practical Fishkeeping from the UK on scissors, and they mentioned medical grade tools were usually less expensive and equally or better made than high end aquascsping tools - hence my interest in medical scissors.... Thanks for all your replies!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

As an addedum i bought a pair of 12"? Curved from AI, and i did a slight polish of the blade using a honing compound, and they work great.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I recall seeing medical supplies for medical students at the U of T bookstore downtown as well. They are generally discounted for students, and are brand new, so you might want to check them out as well.

You can also check out the U of T Mestore (basement of Medical Sciences building, if it is still where it was when I did my undergraduate)

https://www.uoftmedstore.com/catalog.sz?parent=13319

They also have an online store/catalog. Purchase just requires a credit card, I believe.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've seen and purchased some very nice assorted tools; hemostats, scissors, etc at 2 oddball places. Princess Auto had some, and Fabricland had some. I didn't buy the PA ones but I have some of the Fabricland ones and they are terrific quality. Another thing you could look at if you don't need long handled...maybe cuticle scissors? Decent ones will be quite precise and should be available at any Shoppers, Walmart, etc...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no clue as to the quality or brand.....but I've seen a "Medical Supply" kiosk at Dixie Mall of all places.......


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I've picked up a couple of pairs of surplus medical scissors at the flea market in Mississauga (Dundas/Mavis), but have seen similar booths at pretty much every flea market I've been to. IIRC, they were $4 each. They don't have the length that the scissors marketed specifically for aquarium plants, but are extremely sharp, and you can usually choose between different blade types to suit your needs. 

I also use a pair of the UpAqua curved blade scissors from AI, and I have never had a problem with them chewing up my plants.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder if applique scissors would be of any use for trimming carpeting plants ?

Originally used to trim carpet pile, they are now used for cutting precise shapes in fabric for applique. They're great for curved cuts. Also called duckbill scissors.

I am not sure what they go for now, last time I looked they were around fifty bucks, but that could have been a long time back. But they do go on sale now and then.. Fabricland has their scissors on half price at least once a year, if not twice.

They are razor sharp, lower blade very wide with a thick, curved back edge,upper blade standard scissor type. Offset from the handle in such as way as to allow them to be used horizontally without twisting your wrist, to trim off excess carpet pile.. not so different from carpet plants, perhaps ?

But they do not have long handles, I'm afraid.. they are fairly short but quite sturdy, usually made of SS. Fabricland would have or could get them and any good online sewing supply should have them too. Here is a link to a pic that shows what they look like, and in the US at least, the price is not as bad as I thought. Gingher is a good quality brand too.
http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/applique+scissors+set.do


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

got a question for you guys

when trimming little bits, how do you deal with removing all the cut offs? My only thought is netting them out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> got a question for you guys
> 
> when trimming little bits, how do you deal with removing all the cut offs? My only thought is netting them out.


That is pretty much the way to do it.

Trim while you are doing a water change, and then scoop out all the bits you can. Finish water change and refill, and scoop out any leftover bits.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, thats how i do it, usually easiest for me to trim before/during the wc that way if i stir up the substrate rippig stuff out the cloudyness gets sucked out of the tank(yay python)

Usually i'll keep count of how many stems i've cut off if its cuttings for people so I dont end up with floaters that decide to root in unwanted places


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> got a question for you guys
> 
> when trimming little bits, how do you deal with removing all the cut offs? My only thought is netting them out.


Netting them is how I do it.... IMHO, worst part of keeping a planted tank. Especially if your trimming HC and all it's lovely teeny tiny leaves... 

I don't know how those pros in the international photo contests do it, but I NEVER get all of the leaves after a trimming. There's always some trapped in other plants that show up the next day. It almost never looks SUPER DUPER clean...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

The Dixie mall kiosk has been gone for a couple of years. Moved to markham or something.


----------

